# Can I claim job seekers if I choose to leave my current job?



## courto (2 Apr 2014)

For personal reasons I chose to resign from my job. Can I still claim job seekers allowance? I am hoping to set up my own business but I also plan to look for a new job. Should I avoid mentioning the bit about setting up my own business when applying for job seekers? I have worked all my life and I have never claimed any social welfare so I don't know the system at all. I'm a bit nervous about how to answer questions at job seeker interview. Does it make a difference if I am applying for part time work or full time? Advice appreciated.


----------



## STEINER (2 Apr 2014)

courto said:


> For personal reasons I chose to resign from my job. Can I still claim job seekers allowance?  Should I avoid mentioning the bit about setting up my own business when applying for job seekers? Does it make a difference if I am applying for part time work or full time?



There can be a 9 week penalty if you leave a job.

If you say that you want to set up a business, then you are not fulfilling the main condition of seeking employment, and DSP will not pay you a jobseeker's payment.

Part-time or full-time is of no consequence.

Also, jobseeker's benefit is not means tested and your PRSI payments from working qualifies you for this rather than the jobseeker's allowance.

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...loyed_people/jobseekers_allowance.html#l1f4da

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...nts/unemployed_people/jobseekers_benefit.html


----------



## wbbs (2 Apr 2014)

Sign on initially anyway for Jobseekers Benefit (not allowance as presume you have sufficient PRSI contributions for benefit), you may as previous poster says be disqualified for up to 9 weeks for voluntarily leaving a job, this is discretionary and it will depend on why you left etc.

I would certainly not be saying to SW at this stage what your plans may or may not be other than you are looking for work, as presumably you are and would take a job if you got one.   

If once your claim is processed you then decide to become self employed you can apply for Short Term Enterprise Allowance, this basically converts the Jobseekers Benefit to STEA, same amount and runs for same amount of time but means you can commence self employment while still getting your benefit paid.

To apply for this you will have to meet the co-ordinator of the scheme in your local SW office and produce a business plan etc.

I would also recommend a trip to your local Citizens Information Office to discuss your options.


----------

